# hay feeder pics??



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking to build this wknd a two sided, out door so it'll be covered, hay feeder strong enough for our Boers. I went through the old posts back to 2008, but for some reason you can no longer see some of the photos. I made two for my ND, all repuposed materials - I'll put some pics next wk.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, this is one I remember seeing that I couldn't find!


----------

